# Grocery store brom id's!



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like a post custom made for Antone 
I usually get my stuff from board members, but I just went out to get some beer and these were lined up at the grocery store, they looked way too perfect for some of my egg feeders so I couldn't resist, especially since the flowering ones are mad pupping!
I can probably guess the general family names but the full names would be cool.
I'm gonna do the 10% bleach 15 minute soak followed by mad rinsing, is that good enough to get rid of any chemicals that could possibly be on there also? Many people told me they just rinse store bought plants really really well.
Also, mounting or planting tips? Thanks!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

look like vresia hybrids


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Vriesea hybrids and I don't think you can get anymore than that. Like has been said before they have been forced to grow and flower small so the pups are likely to be much bigger. I would also say you do not need to soak these for 15 minutes. All you want is the bleach solution to have time to saturate all parts. It kills pathogens on contact. I would not soak them more them a few minutes. I would also completely rinse away all soil. 

For mounting I would trim the roots a bit and wrap them in long fiber sphagnum or coir and pin them or attach them to whatever you have such as the background or wood or vines.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

looks like Veriesea 'Christiane" or "Poelmanii".

Im probably wrong. lol


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I wouldnt even try to identify them top 2 past Vriesia.
The bottom dont look like Vriesia to me. you see that red center... that very MAY BE a Neoregelia tho there are a couple other Genus that carry a similar shape and red center I believe.

Todd


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Top 2, some type of Vriesea. Bottom 2, some type of Neoregelia. Thats all you can do. 

Vrieseas burn in bleach kinda quick so take Harry's advice. Neos can handle a little longer. You also should try using a 5% mixture.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, yeah I thought that the top 2 were vrieseas and the bottom 2 were neoregelias but they don't look like any I saw so far, makes sense the vrieseas won't hold up to bleach as long I guess since the leaves aren't as strong as the neoregelias, I was wondering, when you pin them to a background with those rubber coated paper clips or something, what good does wrapping the roots in lfs do, wouldn't that promote rot if it was constantly being misted or the lfs was always moist?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ive actually had better luck getting my broms to root with LFS attached to them. It doesnt seem to promote rot.... But it does promote root growth. I have notice that most of the time after good root growth has been established and youve misted the tank for 4-6 months the LFS seems to disappear somewhere.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Ive actually had better luck getting my broms to root with LFS attached to them. It doesnt seem to promote rot.... But it does promote root growth. I have notice that most of the time after good root growth has been established and youve misted the tank for 4-6 months the LFS seems to disappear somewhere.


I second that. I wrapped all of my neo's with LFS then tied them to the wood in the vivarium I finished 2 weeks ago. I am already seeing roots penetrating through and coming out of the LFS.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Some points:

1) I know you guys recommend a bleach solution, but I usually just rinse in warm water. I have had bad luck with chemicals, and I don't think I have ever introduced pathogens. (Even when I clean a tank, it's just hot water and a sponge.)

Harry is right about ditching the potting soil.

2) The bromELIADS (not broms) are usually mass produced by DeRoose and/or Jeffrey Kent. Among DeRoose's more common vriesea are 'Christianne' and 'June.' The neoregelias look like a carolianae hybrid or cultivar similar to "meyendorfii." The vrieseas may languish in a tank, but their pups will do better (and grow larger). The Neo may grow a bit big for a small tank. They do hold some water, though. 

3) DeRoose does produce Guzmania 'Teresa' which does stay quite small (about the size of a large fist).

4) DartFrogFreak is correct that a bit of spagnum will promote root growth. 
But it seems that neoregelias actually benefit from a bit of moss more than vrieseas (or tank tillandsias, for that matter). Neos will grasp their mount, but w/o moss they seem to grow smaller plants. Maybe that is a a good thing with a naturally larger plant!

I should change my signature to:

neo--okay
brom--not okay


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

you get agitated easily groundhog!

Those BROM.....eliads have worked out ok for me in the past. The pups definitely did better than the original plants


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

On this forum, brom is absolutely acceptable same as darts for dart frogs or Peps for Peperomia.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Although I sometimes abbreviate genus names I can see that it's not a good idea so I would be more inclined to not like the use of Neo for Neoregelia. Since I seldom search for Bromeliad species on these forums it's not a big problem for me but for orchids it drives me nuts. It just seems to make it harder to do searches. I think most of us do it because we are lazy.

Don't get me started on 'chids' for orchids.

George, you should add this to the Pet Peeves thread.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Only about "broms," frogparty 

(Okay, that's not entirely true--I also get agitated about creationism, breast reduction and climate change deniers...)

"Chids?"" Someone actually says *chids*?!?

I think I refer to our plants as "eliads"


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes, on one orchid forum in particular, I won't mention the name, 'chids' is in about every other post. I almost never even read the forum I got so tired of it. So, you reminded me of that so I won't be using brom, Neo, Peps anymore. If you see it in my post, call me out!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I think referring to Bromeliads as broms is okay but I have debated for awhile about calling Neoregelia Neos. there are many other Genus that start with Neo.. Atleast 1 of those is in the the Bromeliad family Neophytum, Neoregelia. There are a few Orchids that start with Neo as well I believe
And really? Really??? chids??!?!? Thats just lazy and all there "Chids" should come to me.... And I think Harry deserves some as well for having to read that LOL



Todd


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Bring them on! Seriously, I have almost stopped reading that forum.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I see no problem with Neo here because we use it in context. If this were a site on epiphytes or bromeliads specifically I would use the whole name. Let's not kid ourselves, no one is using Neophytums or Neofinetia in their vivs. 

And the plural of genus is genera. Genuses or whatever versions people are using ain't right. Haha.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you Antone. not sure why I couldnt remember the plural.

Hangs head in shame,

Todd


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Lots of people have made up random ways to say it. Haha. Its funny.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

its not genies??


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Has anyone tried Neo species or Neo species in a terrarium? I've tried Neo species they seem to do well. 
I think the interesting Neo species I have would do well but I haven't tried it. I tried the only Neo species I've seen and it did not do well for me at all.
But, I agree that Neo species are much more common than Neo species in vivariums.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Haha. I know what you're trying to say but I don't think I've ever seen anyone use Neo HERE in this forum and not mean Neoregelia.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Harry, your head would explode on an aquatic plant forum. Those guys/gals abbreviate and make everything an acronym.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Actually Neoregelia is one of those. I just thought it would be fun. Let's see who can decipher it.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/adam.bozon/anagramsolver.htm


----------

